# Gregg Strawbridge's Article



## Toasty (May 4, 2016)

Here is a quote from Gregg Strawbridge's article. 
The entire article is located here: http://www.wordmp3.com/files/gs/presuppbible.htm

How would you respond to it? He is making an analogy between identifying which person is the judge and identifying which book is the word of God. His point is that finding a way outside of the Bible to identify which book is the word of God does not mean that there is something more authoritative than the word of God. My response to this quote is that we have a way to identify which person is the judge because the civil law or another civil magistrate tells us how to identify the judge. There is some legitimate or authorized authority that tells us how to identify the judge. When it comes to finding out which book is the word of God, we have no other way of knowing what that is unless the Bible tells us or God tells us.



> Beyond effectiveness in relation to evangelism, we must consider an answer to the presuppositional polemic on the self-authentication of Scriptue. The presuppositionalist argues Scripture cannot be judged since it is the judge of all things. Or to restate the same idea, God and Scripture define everything in the universe; what in the universe can then become a standard to evaluate whether the Bible is true or not? Perhaps an illustration would answer this question well.
> 
> A man walks into the courtroom to go on trial. He is to stand before a judge and the judge will sentence him. It is not totally unfeasible that a very ignorant man convicted of some felony in a lower court would not be able to recognize the judge if the judge were not on the bench. It is even possible that he would think another courtroom official to be the judge. But if he were to investigate the seating place of a judge, the dress of a judge, and the claims of others concerning a judge, surely he would be able to locate the judge in the courtroom. The condemned man would not be judging the judge by searching for him. He would not be exerting his own authority over the judge by seeking some standards to discern what a judge would look like. He would submit himself to the judge after first discovering him.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (May 4, 2016)

That is an interesting statement. Is he not a presup?


----------



## Peairtach (May 5, 2016)

Only the God described in the Bible provides the "preconditions of intelligibility". that is the prrsuppositiomalist position. When you compare the credentials/attributes of the God of the Bible with other gods you find that the credentials/attributes of other gods are inadequate.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------

